# Almost traded my `04 P99QA today



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

With a newly aquired "old style" P-99, which is now my second, I've been considering that I really don't need my third one. Which happens to be an `04 9mm QA version. I've only considered replacing it with either the same thing in the compact or a XD-45 compact.

From recent gun shows, I knew one of the in-state-dealers had a 9mm QA compact for sale. I went in today, and he still had it available. It was an `04 and exactly the same as my full size. So, with mine and six 10rd mags I asked if he would be willing for a trade. After thinking about it for a few minutes, he said, my gun plus $275 for his.

Screw that.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Talk about a rip off artist. You should of knee capped him . . . . now having said that I don't suggest or condone shooting a swindiler in the knee cap . . . at least in writing that is . . . :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

I'M KIDDING . . . kind of . . . :smt083 :smt083


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, that is a rip.

I may break down and get a QA one day. I"m not sure. I know I won't shoot it as well as the A/S - The trigger is too heavy. I don't know...


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

It was very hard for me to get use to the QA, that is one of the reasons I no longer have it. I would of been ok with the weight of the pull, but the trigger was to far forward. It always felt strange. I think it was more mental then anything, I am too use to the AS.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

I like the QA trigger. But with three 99s, I feel like the Jan Brady of the group maybe up for sale soon.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, with my SW99, P99 and P99c, I basically have 3 as well. Never did get my green A/S. But, unfortunately, they don't make the new framed A/S's in green (I prefer the new frame to the old)


----------

